# Thermostat.



## YeaBoiJimmy (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey, Just wondering if I was to get a mantis that needed warm temps (say Gongylus gongylodes) would I need a thermostat with a light bulb? I was thinking maybe I could use a stand for the lamp and put it closer or further away from the enclosure so I get the perfect temp without using a thermostat?

Do you guys use thermostats for bulbs, or could my idea be okay to use?

thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2020)

try it, just monitor the temps, when I lived on a farm, I incubated all my bird eggs, chick, duck, geese and turkey using a cooler and one light bulb. worked like a charm.


----------



## Synapze (Mar 4, 2020)

I use thermostats on some enclosures, but if you can keep the temps in the appropriate range for the species you'll have no problem whether using bulbs or a heat emitting bulb. You may want to consider a heat emitting bulb. They won't put out light so it won't interfere with normal light cycles. You can get a low watt for a few bucks.


----------



## YeaBoiJimmy (Mar 4, 2020)

Synapze said:


> I use thermostats on some enclosures, but if you can keep the temps in the appropriate range for the species you'll have no problem whether using bulbs or a heat emitter bulb.






hibiscusmile said:


> try it, just monitor the temps, when I lived on a farm, I incubated all my bird eggs, chick, duck, geese and turkey using a cooler and one light bulb. worked like a charm.


Okay sure thanks for the feedback!


----------

